

First Mover Disadvantage - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/10/first-mover-dis.html
First mover advantage is commonly cited as being a strategic opportunity. This is largely because by being the first company to bring a new concept to market you will have a unique opportunity to create barriers. However, being the first mover also has several key disadvantages that first movers should be aware of and try to manage...
======
chmike
German saying: It's the first bird that gets the corn, but it's the second
mouse that gets the cheese.

